# Are these real marimo moss balls?



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry this sounds stupid. Just making sure they're real before I buy. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-GIANT-Ma...plies_Fish&hash=item2320d59b11#ht_5810wt_1163


http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-GIANT-Ma...plies_Fish&hash=item2320d59b11#ht_5810wt_1163


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> Sorry this sounds stupid. Just making sure they're real before I buy. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-GIANT-Ma...plies_Fish&hash=item2320d59b11#ht_5810wt_1163
> 
> ...


Yep they're real!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Yeah they are for real. Looks like a nice place to buy from !


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

They may be real but they can't be imported legally without proper papers. So you can't get them anyways, real or not. EBay can be used world wide so you need to always check shipping information.


----------

